# '08 PLOTS updates?



## garyb (Oct 6, 2007)

Does anyone know when the PLOTS books come out, and do they reflect the new changes in CRP taken out of set-aside? Just wondering in fear and trepidation.


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

I is usually online in Late August or ealry September, but not in stores until late September or early October at the latest


----------



## garyb (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks. I guess the easiest way to check will be to drive around the area after tilling has begun. That should tell a lot!.


----------

